# Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen



## DerKuma (20. November 2014)

*Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein ehemaliger The Burning Crusade Veteran und habe seit Warlords of Draenor wieder begonnen World of Warcraft zu spielen.
Meine Wahl fiel auf den Server Frostmane.

Warum Frostmane?
Einige Bekannte von mir spielen auf diesem Server und da ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu meinen alten Kameraden habe musste ich diesen Server wählen.

Laut einigen Internetseiten, die die Population des Servers angeben, ist zu sehen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Allianz und Horde sehr ungleichmäßig ist. Etwas um 150K A / 25K H. Ich selbst spiele nun auf der Seite der Horde und mache mir einige Gedanken um den Erfolg beim Endcontent.

Sind diese Sorgen berechtigt oder können mich einige die in den letzten Jahren World of Warcraft gespielt haben beruhigen?

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass oft Spieler von einem anderen Server auf meinem herumlaufen.
Was genau hat es damit auf sich?
Hat Blizzard viele Server zusammengeschaltet und spielt die Population meines Servers alleine keine Rolle mehr?
Wie sieht es mit serverübergreifenden Gilden aus?
Und spielt von euch vielleicht auch jemand auf Frostmane? 

Es wäre schön wenn mich jemand auf den neusten Stand bringen könnte.

Mit freundlichem gruß
Kuma


----------



## Cinnayum (20. November 2014)

*AW: Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen*

Es gibt fast nur noch Server mit solchen Verhältnissen, da sehr viele Gilden und Spieler die ausgedünnte Seite verlassen haben, um zum Ende von Cata / Panda überhaupt noch raiden gehen zu können.

Bei der "unterbevölkerten" Seite kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es vielleicht noch 1-3 Progress-Gilden gibt, die dann im Flex-Modus mit irgendwas zwischen 10-20 Leuten / Raid losziehen.

Der Rest greift nur Items ab nach dem 1. oder 2. Ini-Nerf. (Das war so die Tendenz seit Cata / Ende WotLK)

Die anderen Spieler stammen aus dem Phasing-Konzept. Hier werden Leute von allen möglichen Servern (ohne dass sie merken, was passiert) in Gebietsinstanzen gesetzt. So kann man z.B. auch Leute aus seiner BN-Friendslist ein eine Gruppe einladen und dann zusammen questen.

Serverübergreifende Gilden gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## DerKuma (20. November 2014)

*AW: Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen*

Hm, das klingt im Moment nicht wirklich gut.

Auch wenn mein Wort hier nicht viel zählt - aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll / ein taktisch kluger Zug von Blizzard zwei Server zu nehmen deren Verhältnis gleich unausgeglichen ist (A>H & A<H) und diese zusammenführt um annähernd ein Verhältnis von 1,0 zu schaffen? Das würde doch für keinen Spieler einen Nachteil bedeuten und gleichzeitig das Spielgefühl um ein vielfaches verbessern. In Summe gäbe es dann vielleicht 15 Server "weniger" die verbliebenen wären dann jedoch gut voll und gleichzeitig ausgeglichen.


----------



## guss (21. November 2014)

*AW: Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen*

Ich habe mal irgendwo auf geschnappt, dass das nicht so einfach ist. PvE und PvP kann man nicht zusammen legen. Auf PvE Server ist wohl überwiegend ein Allianz Übergewicht und auf PvP Server ein Horde Übergewicht. Ob das wirklich so stimmt, kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

Es gibt aber schon einige wirkliche Zusammenlegungen und das oben erwähnte Phasing-Konzept ist nur eine zusätzliche Variante. Mein alter Server z.B. war Anetheron, der ist mit Festung der Stürme / Gul'dan / Kil'Jaeden / Nathrezim / Rajaxx zusammen gelegt. Der einzige Unterschied im Zusammenspiel der Spieler ist, dass ein Spieler von Rajaxx den Realm Namen im Chat mit angehängt bekommt. Er heisst dann nicht "Fritz", sondern "Fritz-Rajaxx". Nur die Spieler vom "eigenen" Server haben diesen Zusatz nicht. Aber sonst fällt es Dir gar nicht auf, dass die Spieler nicht auf dem gleichen Server sind wie Du. Du kannst z.B. handeln und Gegenstände austauschen, Spieler porten usw. usf. Das alles geht mit Spieler von Servern, die über dieses Phasing-Konzept kommen, nicht.

Am Besten schaust Du mal in die Realmforen. Diejenigen, die gemeinsam ein Forum teilen sind zusammen gelegt.

Was auch noch in meinen Augen super ist: Die Auktionshäuser sind mittlerweile verknüpft, sprich Du kannst als Hordler auch von der Allianz kaufen, was das Angebotsproblem für die schwächere Seite aufhebt. 

Viel wichtiger als das Verhältnis Horde:Allianz finde ich es aber, eine passende Gilde zu finden. Wenn Du die hast, ist der Rest eigentlich egal. Ich, als ausschließlich Horde Spieler, bin auf einen Server mit starkem Allianz Übergewicht transferiert, weil mich eine Gilde sehr angesprochen hat und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Ich spiele allerdings fast nur PvE und kann daher nicht sagen, ob es für PvP problematischer ist.

Viele Grüsse
Guss


----------



## DerKuma (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allianz / Horde Verhältnis auf Frostmane (EU / Englisch) - Ein ehem. TBC Spieler hat Fragen*

PvP und PvE Server zusammenlegen war auch nicht meine Absicht.

Aber Frostmane ist ein PvP Server mit einem Allianzübergewicht und außerdem ein einzelner Server, hat auch ein eigenes Forum. Da sollte es dann doch einen anderen PvP Server geben auf dem ein Hordeübergewicht herrscht mit dem man diesen zusammenlegen kann. Mich würde es freuen - sonst müsste ich wohl früher oder später auf einen anderen Server wechseln. Ich selbst spiele auch hauptsächlich PvE aber hin und wieder etwas Open PvP, Arena oder Schlachtfeld ist auch mal ganz nett. Vorallem wenn sich zwei ganze Raids gegenüberstehen, die sich zufällig getroffen haben - da geht dann manchmal echt die Post ab!

Um welche Gilde und welchen Server handelt es sich denn in deinem Fall?

Eine weitere Frage habe ich jedoch noch - ich spiele seit einer Woche wieder und wollte mal einen Krieger spielen.
Bei der Benutzung des Dungeonbrowsers fiel mir auf, dass ich immer mit Spielern von anderen Servern zusammengetan werde - hat das auch etwas mit dem Phasing-Konzept zu tun?
Und warum steht bei einigen "SpielerA - Tarren Mill" und bei anderen "SpielerB (*)" obwohl beide (SpielerA und SpielerB) von dem Server Tarren Mill stammen?


----------

